# صناعة العطور الخفيفة فى المنزل من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

الوصفة الاولى .....

*كولونيا النعناع ـ الجميلة 
المكونات : 
ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة من النعناع الطازج المُخرّط.
ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الحصالبان الطازج المُخرّط. 
ـ 2|1 قشرة ليمونة مبشورة. 
ـ 2|1 قشرة برتقالة مبشورة.
ـ 8 ملاعق كبيرة كحول نقي.
ـ 285 مل ماء ورد.

التحضير :** 

تُوضع المكونات في زجاجة ، وتُغلق بإحكام ، وتترك لمدة 10 أيام.. ثم تُصفّى ، ويُحفظ السائل العطري الناتج في زجاجة. ويجب رجّ الزجاجة قبل الاستعمال.


**الوصفة الثانية .....


**كولونيا القرفة ـ لهواة عطور التوابل : 
**المكونات : 
ـ 10 نقط زيت قرفة.
ـ 10 نقط زيت قرنفل.
ـ 285 مل كحول نقي.

التحضير :** 

تُصبُّ الزيوت فوق الكحول.. وترجّ الزجاجة.. وتحفظ في مكان بارد مظلم مع مراعاة رج الزجاجة يومياً. يستعمل المستحضر بعد حوالي 4 شهور من الحفظ ، وكلما طالت مدة حفظه زادت جودته ورائحته العطرية.


الوصفة الثالثة .....


**كولونيا الليمون : 
المكونات : 
ـ 8 ملاعق كبيرة من أوراق الليمون الطازجة العطرية المُخرطة.
ـ 4 ملاعق كبيرة قشرة ليمون مبشور.
ـ 2|1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل حُلو ( بَهار ).
ـ 285 مل كحول نقي.
ـ 425 مل ماء. 

التحضير :** 

تُخلط الأوراق والقشر والفلفل والكحول مع بعضها البعض في زجاجة مُحكمة الغلق.
وتترك لمدة 10 أيام ، ثم تُصفى ، ويخلط السائل الناتج بالماء ، ثم يعبأ المستحضر في زجاجة ، ويكون بذلك جاهزاً للاستعمال ، مع مراعاة رج الزجاجة قبل الاستعمال.


الوصفة الرابعة ......


**كولونيا اللافندر : 
المكونات : 
ـ 1 ملعقة صغيرة زيت لافندر.
ـ 285 مل كحول نقي.
ـ 6 ملاعق كبيرة ماء ورد.

التحضير : 

**يُصبُّ زيت اللافندر وماء الورد على الكحول ، ثم ترج الزجاجة ، وتُحفظ في مكان بارد مظلم ، مع مراعاة تكرار رج الزجاجة يومياً. ويكون المستحضر جاهزاً للاستعمال بعد مرور شهر كامل.. وكلما طال حفظه زادت جودته.*


----------



## ishaily08 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ما هو الأسم العلمي للكحول النقي المستعمل
ما المقصود بكلمة المخرط,,,,عذرا على الأستفسار

الفلفل الحلو هل هو الفلفل الأحمر المسحوق powder

tnxxxx alot


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

مبدع كما عرفناك وننتظر جديدك ........


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

اخى الحبيب: ردا علىسؤالك
ما هو الأسم العلمي للكحول النقي المستعمل؟
هو كحول خال من الماء تماما (100%) ويتم الحصول عليه من كحول 96% بغليه مع الجير لعدة ساعات تحت مكشف رادّ فنحصل على كحول 99.5% ثم يقطر الكحول فوق فلز الكالسيوم.


----------



## يوسف الغريب (29 يوليو 2009)

firas_ana قال:


> اخى الحبيب: ردا علىسؤالك
> ما هو الأسم العلمي للكحول النقي المستعمل؟
> هو كحول خال من الماء تماما (100%) ويتم الحصول عليه من كحول 96% بغليه مع الجير لعدة ساعات تحت مكشف رادّ فنحصل على كحول 99.5% ثم يقطر الكحول فوق فلز الكالسيوم.


مهندس فراس بعد اذنك ما المقصود بتحت مكشف راد


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن استفسر عن الوصفة الاولى حيث وردت كلمة الحصالبان الطازج المُخرّط والوصفة الثانية وردت كلمة قرفة والوصفة الرابعة وردت كلمة لافندر فممكن التوضيح 
مع شكري وامتناني وثنائي على هذا المجهود


----------



## شريف بحر (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكممممممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (30 يوليو 2009)

افكار جميله ------------------------


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير وسوف اصنعها بنفسي وادعو لك


----------



## CHE Amjad (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## الفنك (5 نوفمبر 2009)

حصا اللبان هو اكليل الجبل
لافندر هي الخزامه
القرفه غنيه عن التعريف


----------



## فيصل التميمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حبب اليه من دنيانا النساء والطيب


----------



## علي العزاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الجميلة المعطرة بروائح الليمون


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## hkaim (20 فبراير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii
mais est ce que tu peux me donner l'explication en français


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور لجهودك


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى اكرم


----------



## ابوفهد الشمري11 (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bassam karimeh (14 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي ابو يوسف و يجعلك من اهل الجنة و بتمنى اذا عندك معلومات عن كيفية تحضير الزيوت الطيارة العطرية وشكرا


----------



## NEJI Ben Ali (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الانتاج الراءع و جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في دراسة مشروع زراعة و تقطير النباتات العطرية و الطبية


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ون شاء الله سوف احضر لهذا الموضوع


----------



## B12 (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل


----------



## مكتشف المجهول (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور العزيز بويوسف

ولكن هنالك شي مهم ليس كل من حاول نجح وهذا ليس تثبيط للهمم يجب على الشخص الدراسة والاختصاص ثم العمل


في تحظير العطور نسبة الكحول مهمة جدا" لانه لو زادت عن نسبة معينة ممكن تصيب بالعمى المباشر للمستخدم لان هذه العطور تكون في متناول الاطفال والجاهل لذا نروا عدم محاولتها الا للمختص فقط ويجب عمل تحاليل خاصة

اما اسلوب طقها والحقها هذا خطير

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

اخى الحبيب مين اللى قال انو لو نسبه الكحول كانت عاليه تصيب بالعمى
اخى الحبيب هنا انواع روائح تصنع تكون نسبه الكحول فيها بنسبه تقريبا 98.5%
وهى الريحه التى تستخدم بعد الحلاقه وعند الحلاق


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المبدع


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## shazii (7 يناير 2011)

هل الميثانول او الايثانول ينفع


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يناير 2011)

الاثنين ولكن يقال الميثانول حرام لانه يستخدم فى الخمور


----------



## المتنكر الكبير (15 يناير 2011)

اسم الكحول ايثيلي وليس مثيلي


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

الفكرة جيدة ومفيده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bakeraf (14 فبراير 2011)

thank u


----------



## سمير7 (14 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم
لدي بعض متبتات العطر وهي
شمع النحل++
جلسيرين+++
قطرهت من زيت sauge


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى سمير


----------



## ZAHR (25 فبراير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك يا ابو يوسف معلومات مفيدة جدااااا_
_وارجو المزيد_


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور شي رائع


----------



## ahmed haridi (1 مارس 2011)

يمكن تعويض قشر الليمون بزيت الليمون العطرى


----------



## ahmed haridi (1 مارس 2011)

عند اضافة الكحول مع الماء يحدث تعكير او لابد ان يكون الكحول نقى بدرجة96% على الاقل0

ارجو الافادة عن طريقة صناعة اجيل و شاور الجيل


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

الماء المقطر وليس العادى


----------



## صبرى توفيق (24 أبريل 2011)

تركيبات جيدة وموفرة ماليا شكرا


----------



## محمود بندارى (10 مايو 2011)

عزيزى الغالى ردا على سؤالك بخصوص الكحول فهو كحول الايثانول 96% درجة نقاوتة ولايستخدم كحول الميثانول لانه يسبب العمى لتاثيره على عصب العين. ويفضل احضار كحول الايثانول من مصدر موثق.


----------



## ابو هتاف (10 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين ابو يوسف

هلأ صار عندي معجون الاسنان والعطر من ابو يوسف
يسلمو هالايدين


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

ابو يوسف

مواضيعك درر بارك الله فيك
وعطرك من عطر الجنة


----------



## ام انجي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخ ابو يوسف على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 أكتوبر 2011)

​




​​​


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا مشكور*​


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

شى غريب ومميز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زهرة تشرين 1 (18 فبراير 2013)

:14:


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

جمييييييييل جدا


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت ورد اصلي واكيد تبث علينا الروائح الطيبه مشكور استاذ


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## حامد محمد علام (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اريد ان اسالك اخي لدي عطور تفسد قوام الصابون وعندي منها كمية كيف اتغلب علي العيوب دي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

افكار غاية في الروعة


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

لى تعليق على مكونات العطور اعلاة وهى مكونات وتجارب منزليه متواضعه جدا والنتائج ستكون محبطه للهواة وانا ارى ان شراء الاسانس اوفر وادق واضمن فى نتائج التصنيع وتضمن قبولك للرلئحه مقدما ويتبقى المزج والتثبيت واستدامة الرائحه وكلها امور تستحق التدوين والتسجيل وفتح الباب للخبرات للكتابه وافادة الغير- عندى الكثير لاقوله فى هذا المجال ولكنى عضو جديدفهل يسمح الموقع بالاسترسال وكيف - هل من رد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يناير 2014)

والله يا باشمهندس الموقع يسمح بالرد فى جميع المجالات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

اقصد كتابة مواضيع وليس مجرد تعليق - كيف


----------



## mido_lordship (10 يناير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اقصد كتابة مواضيع وليس مجرد تعليق - كيف


نرجوا التواصل من الاخوة الافاضل المشرفين للمساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2014)

عايزين بقى ندخل فى تصنيع الاسانسات نفسها عيب علينا نكون من الدول المصدرة للخامات وعندنا محافظة هى الاولى على العالم فى هذا المجال اقصد الفيوم ومعاها بنى سويف بتصدر للعالم كله ولا نستغل هذه المنح من الله اى اخ يقدر يوفر جهاز غاز كروماتوجراف ولو حتى بتاجيرة ونشترك جميعا دى المغرب يا جماعة دخلت المنافسه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2014)

لانستطيع دخول هذا المجال بمجهودات فرديه ولابد من توجه ورعايه مؤسسيه فليست الامكانيات هى العائق فى مجال تصنيع المركزات بل حق المعرفه - المعروف باسرار الصناعه- وهى احتكارات حتى الآن لضخامة العوائد- واوافقك الرأى - فلنبدأ ونحن نملك الوقت ولكن اين التوجه المؤسسى ومن يبدأ بدل الاستثمار فى رقائق البطاطس والدندرمه


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يا اساذنا الكريم ممكن تركيبة مزيل الروائح للسيارات


----------

